
Are we at MVP yet? - carv-io
We have a stable alpha SaaS product, but our warm customer leads are saying they won&#x27;t sign up until X feature is in place. Clearly we need to prioritize X, but should we be marketing the Alpha version anyway?
======
davismwfl
Assuming the product works and can be used by a client, you absolutely should
be marketing and pursuing signups immediately. Rarely is it ever too early if
the product at least solves some portion of the pain the client has or can
give them some benefit. This is about how you sell it.

Also, be cautious on spending time in development with clients that say, well
if you only had feature X. That is a common way a client will try to either
dismiss you or get you to do something they know other products don't do
because it is so unique to them. BUT, there are also legit times that a
product just doesn't solve the need unless it has feature X, usually you will
hear that from many clients not just 1 or 2.

Solve the "feature X" problem by talking with the client to understand what
they really need. Research to see if other products in the space solve it. If
you somehow are the only product in the space or any related space than it is
even more critical to understand the need for X. Ask why that is the holdup,
how does it make the value so much more etc. Assuming it is legit, tell them
if they sign up you will prioritize that feature and give them a timeline and
early preview with the ability to help shape the feature. If they still balk,
they are likely not all that serious and you don't have a product market fit,
at least with that client.

If you have heard from many potential clients you need the same feature to
make the product usable, than obviously that should hold more weight and you
should be seriously considering it or how you answer that issue. At the same
time, you should still be pursuing signing these clients up and moving them
forward with offers that gets them on the system.

------
sharemywin
Is the url carv.io? It's a project management tool?

If so what feature are people asking for?

~~~
sharemywin
How do you add hours?

------
sharemywin
How many potential customers are you talking about?

